# Some new on my Texel trip



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2012)

On Friday 28 sept, I drove to Düsseldorf – Germany for the opening of an important exhibition of Paul Klee where one of my near family members took part assisting with the organisation of the exhibit! ( => http://www.kunstsammlung.de/ ).

On Saturday morning I continued for the island of Texel in the Netherlands (spent about 30 holidaystays there together with my wife Triny, this 31. would be the first to be spent alone). 

Driving on the ring around Utrecht direction Hilversum I suddenly lost control of my car, this one going off the highway and stopping exactly in front of Wubben’s nursery ( => http://www.orchidwubben.com/ ). Ok, so I entered and was glad to meet Koos Wubben and Rogier van Vugt, head gardener greenhouses at Hortus botanicus Leiden, I am friend with both in face-book! Had a very interesting talk with Rogier about rothschildianum, which he met in-situ around mount Kinabalu! Koos explained me his multiple health problems but I took time for a quick run through his greenhouses and found several nice slippers:







Front row: left bullenianum, middle mini kovachii, right hainansensis
Middle: sukh. left, right purpuratum
Behind: villosum


Then a week on the island: lots of wind, rain, walks, and rest!





On my back to Luxembourg I made a stop on Friday at Akerne nursery in Schoten, near Antwerp in Belgium ( => http://www.akerne-orchids.com/ ). 
I had not been there for several years but was very pleased to find lots of orchids of great quality (maybe their Rain Mix)! Unfortunately the batteries of my camera were empty and the charger had stayed at home, so had to rely on the bad quality of my handy to take a pic of the beautiful flower of the veitchiana!




Front: left: Soph cernua, middle Paph wardii (spike), right Laelia pumila (spike)
Middle: left Trichopilia fragrans (2 spikes), center Catt dolosa, right: Catt interm orlata
Back: left Masd veitchiana, right Psychopsis Mariposa (spike)
(had to stop then because of largely overdrawn budget)

veitch.





Enjoy
Jean


----------



## Hakone (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Jean


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 7, 2012)

Geez, some nice plants there especially the soph. Cernua. I always wanted one of those. For masdivallia you cannot get better than a red vetichianum. I see why you had to buy one. Great trip


----------



## Dido (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for sahring this pic. 
Nice Kovachii you get home with...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2012)

Dido said:


> Thanks for sahring this pic.
> Nice Kovachii you get home with...



I just hope to have more chance/skill with this one: my 4th try!! 

Jean


----------



## Dido (Oct 7, 2012)

wish you the best luck
Sanded my first Hybrid from seedling in heaven too.


----------



## Clark (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 7, 2012)

:rollhappy:
hope there was no damage to the car when it suddenly veered off the road at the orchid place....
sounds like fun!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice trip!


----------



## annab (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks Jean,for sharing trip and good purchases .
in this day I look many of your thread you are not bravo but bravissimo , I love so much your vietnamense paph's.
I have ordinated one from germany(popow) and now I am so anxious too, and I can't wait to see it.
should also get one parishii 
have you a secret about paphiopedilum vietnamense to give me ? I hope so
best regards.
(anna)


----------



## Marc (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice new plants you bought for yourself Jean, I wish you a lot of luck with them. May they grow well and provide you with plenty of joy and flowers. 

I happened to briefly speak to Koos as well this weekend, I also saw Rogier running by on the NOV-day last saturday.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Driving on the ring around Utrecht direction Hilversum I suddenly lost control of my car, this one going off the highway and stopping exactly in front of Wubben’s nursery ( => Enjoy
> Jean



:rollhappy:
I know exactly how that happens! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2012)

annab said:


> .... I love so much your vietnamense paph's.
> I have ordinated one from germany(popow) and now I am so anxious too, and I can't wait to see it.
> should also get one parishii
> have you a secret about paphiopedilum vietnamense to give me ? I hope so
> ...



Thanks ! All I can say for the vietnamense is that they are not very demanding and grow well in my gh, with less light than for my catts! I have them in clay pots now, some with bark mix, one in Kanuma-akadama-seramis! Once established they grow nicely, some of them having multiple leads (even having suffered from a serious sunburn last summer)! Jean


----------



## hardy (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like great purchases, Jean! Make me want to go on a plant hunting trip myself


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful purchases and nice trip!!!


----------

